#ubuntu-uds-design-1 2013-11-19
<cjohnston> xnox: can you please op me
<xnox> cjohnston: i have no idea how or why I have ops here.
<cjohnston> you were the first to join
<xnox> ah =)
 * xnox wins
<cjohnston> :-P
<xnox> cjohnston: =((((((((((((
<xnox> thanks =
<xnox> =)
<xnox> cjohnston: i have more op powers on a few other channels.
<xnox> cjohnston: core1 & core2, unless i'm in the wrong channels.
<AlanBell> xnox: you are in the wrong channels, -uds-core-1 I believe
<cjohnston> I only see client-1
<Vipindev> So cute to have a work with design! Love designing..
<M3kH> but the Design Blog tread is already finish?
<christina> hi everyone
<christina> welcome to the design track
<M3kH> Thanks christina
<christina> can u guys see the broadcast?
<christina> we might be having some problem getting connection
<mhoosey> what broadcast?
<mhoosey> and what connection problem?
<christina> the youtbue video?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-design-1 to: Track: Design | Design blog | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22039/design-blog/
<mhoosey> "Please stand by    starting soon..."
<M3kH> indeed
<mhoosey> And the problem?
<mhoosey> its live says the youtube
<M3kH> I don't ear really clearly but I can keep almost everything.
<M3kH> yes a bit better!
<Vipindev> What's going on? Is the link to Hangout or to the same video?
<M3kH> what is the license of the articles and his pictures?
<christina> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpi2j0e0v03qa5sq7ra5qp8s?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<M3kH> can I go outside of topic a bit? How I can collaborate with bunt blog?
<yaili_> M3kH: you mean with the design blog?
<M3kH> yes sorry yaili_
<yaili_> M3kH: like guest writing?
<M3kH> like gust or a member.
<yaili_> M3kH: if you've been working on an ubuntu design project and would like to share something about that work, we could talk about it
<M3kH> I would like to help so why not.
<yaili_> M3kH: have you been working on a specific design project?
<M3kH> mhhh… yes but not for Ubuntu, almost is web.
<slavo> I miss orange ubuntu mug in the shop..
<M3kH> yes one question, what about did you do Interview outside of the Ubuntu comunity
<M3kH> like design inspiration etc...?
<M3kH> showcases?
<M3kH> ok thanks!
<M3kH> I goo away sorry.
<Lord_Ankalus> QUESTION: Are you planning point out place for button "settings" for applications?
<Vipindev> Something made this way out reaching ?
<Lord_Ankalus> ok
<CheeseBurg> These time differences kill me. I already missed two talks.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-design-1 to: Track: Design |  Responsive design | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22038/responsive-design/
<christina> hi everyone
<christina> we are starting soon
<christina> pls feel free to join us
<CheeseBurg> Not sure who else is in here with me
<christina> hi CheeseBurg thanks for joining us
<M3kH> I'm here too!
<CheeseBurg> christina: Been waiting for this talk for a while
<christina> M3kH, welcome ...again :)
<CheeseBurg> One of you need to close your browsers
<christina> CheeseBurg, yep we worked it out now. thanks...we always forget!
<Saviq-uds> one of you guys need to mute
<M3kH> I ear you clear :)
<t1mp> jounih is not here?
<t1mp> KaleoF2: we see you instead of the slides now
<t1mp> ok now it is good
<christina> t1mp, all ok now?
<t1mp> christina: yes, thanks
<christina> t1mp, great- we'll get the hang of this ;)
<Saviq-uds> christina: please focus the slides again, we're seeing KaleoF2
<Saviq-uds> good now :)
<christina> Saviq-uds, sometimes they pick up who speaks...
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will Unity 8 Desktop session be touch screen friendly with its UI. A lot of new laptops come with touchscreens like mine.
<Saviq-uds> CheeseBurg: there's a better session for that question later (unity8-shell-discussion)
<Saviq-uds> CheeseBurg: but yes
<CheeseBurg> Saviq-uds: O didn't know that
<CheeseBurg> Yea that's it
<CheeseBurg> for now
<t1mp> QUESTION to Florian: how is the weather there?
<christina> t1mp, ;)
<t1mp> to follow up on the breakfast :)
<mzanetti> I'm curious how the tabs will work out
<t1mp> QUESTION: Do you have ideas how to decide whether you are on a desktop or on phone?
<ahayzen> music app \o/
<t1mp> video just froze for me. is it just me?
<mzanetti> t1mp: I'm afraid yes
<t1mp> ok video is back for me
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will apps be able to save its session when changing formats. Ex: If I am typing a message in the phone then docking the phone to a desktop, will I still be on the message screen and same message?
<t1mp> mzanetti: what do you mean how the tabs will work out?
<mzanetti> t1mp: from a design/usability POV. they are really cumbersome to use with the mouse right
<mzanetti> now
<t1mp> ah, how to do it on desktop.
<t1mp> mzanetti: I don't really have problems with them. But perhaps the tab bar should stay active on desktop
<christina> CheeseBurg, ur question will be next :)
<CheeseBurg> christina:Thanks. If it is confusing, I can reword it.
<greyback> KaleoF2: how about a stylus?
<mzanetti> greyback: that's so 80s :P
<greyback> mzanetti: see recent galaxy note :)
<CheeseBurg> Yea
<greyback> welcome :)
<christina> keep the questions coming guys :)
<Saviq-uds> christina: FYI, the "Join the Hangout on Air" link just points to youtube instead of being able to join the hangout
<christina> mhall119, ^
<christina> Saviq-uds, thanks- i will look into it for later sessions
<christina> Saviq-uds, did u want to join?
<mhall119> christina: sounds like the wrong url was put in the Hangout Details form fields
<Saviq-uds> christina: when you were talking about unity8, yes ;)
<christina> ahh sorry Saviq-uds
<christina> mhall119, i followed the instructions...
<greyback> QUESTION: sorry I've missed part of the session, so feel free to ignore this question if it was addressed already: responsive web design is very popular with lots of guides. Are these guides useful for application developers too?
<christina> greyback, will ask the guys in a moment
<greyback> christina: thanks :)
<M3kH> QUESTION: what about for display with more the 72dpi?
<mzanetti> M3kH: how do you mean that? the nexus devices have around 200 dpi
<greyback> christina: question addressed, thank you
<christina> greyback, great. you're welcome
<M3kH> yes, but what about for imaged displayed are they blurred?
<M3kH> images*
<mzanetti> M3kH: ah. we can ship multiple image files and it'll be picked according to the DPI
<mzanetti> if you only ship one, better make it big :)
<M3kH> cool :) thanks.
<Saviq-uds> mzanetti: not DPI, GU ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq-uds: usually you set the GU according to the DPI...
<KaleoF2> mzanetti: not only
<KaleoF2> mzanetti: we take into account the distance eye-screen
<mzanetti> yeah. true
<christina> anymore questions for us?
<Saviq-uds> QUESTION: when talking about "moving to SVG", are we saying we'll be rendering them directly from SVGs or have an intermediate step of generating bitmaps according to GU?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: How will design handle multiple screens
<CheeseBurg> I have seen some Android phones with 2 screens
<KaleoF2> that's a question for Unity too ie. Saviq too
<mzanetti> it's just like a desktop with 2 screens I'd say
<christina> CheeseBurg, mzanetti yep multi screen is coming up!
<KaleoF2> yes, though in terms of app support we don't support that yet
<Saviq-uds> QUESTION: can you ship multiple SVGs with different set of details?
<KaleoF2> I'm not sure about Unity8
<mzanetti> otoh, on such devices you probably can't drag'n'drop an app from one to the other
<CheeseBurg> christina:Cool, What is the timeline then? When can I build desktop apps with the SDK?
<mzanetti> as the screens are not nex to each other but more frontside/backside?
<christina> KaleoF2, dont forget CheeseBurg's question :)
<M3kH> QUESTION: There is some JS API for Unity? Like the Webkit embedded for IOS app?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: When will the Desktop SDK been ready? What is the timeline?
<greyback> We should set a Work Item to investigate the Qt SVG renderer to determine if it is good enough or not, and if not, figure out what to do next
<CheeseBurg> Nice!
<Saviq-uds> KaleoF2: no, no follow-up ;) just thinking that if we select the smallest higher @ svg, that would be a good way to have different detail level from SVGs
<KaleoF2> Saviq: right that's what we do today
<M3kH> yes I was meaning that.
<alex-abreu> KaleoF2, M3kH we have JS API for unity (hud, ...) and will plan to expand on it durin 14.04
<alex-abreu> KaleoF2, M3kH exposed to html5 apps (well ... to webviews basically)
<christina> greyback, do you have a related blueprint already?#
<M3kH> QUESTION: can we design simple widget in Unity to embed in desktop? like Plasma fopr kde?
<greyback> christina: no actually
<M3kH> ok thanks.
<CheeseBurg> Thanks guys, I am out of questions.
<Saviq-uds> M3kH: we don't even know if there's going to be a "desktop" on unity8 on your PC :)
<KaleoF2> troll detected
<greyback> KaleoF2: also, would we want Qt to support SVGZ (KDE has it I think)
<Saviq-uds> me?
<Saviq-uds> not really :)
<greyback> Saviq-uds: what other Saviq is there?
<christina> Saviq-uds, no escape ;)
<Saviq-uds> I just know it doesn't render our icons correctly
<greyback> desktop mode on a tablet?
<greyback> christina: sorry, what is "desktop mode on a tablet" exactly? Having mouse & keyboard paired to tablet?
<christina> greyback, ?
<greyback> christina: jouni said it
<M3kH> Saviq-uds, ok but plasma is a style easy to convert from the pc view to the mobile/tablet right? should be easy to implement if you can embend HTML5 inside the Unity.
<micah2> I think having desktop mode on tablets would be super useful
<Saviq-uds> M3kH: it's not about it being easy or not, just whether our design caters for it
<micah2> I'm a developer who carpools to work, I'd love to be able to load the Ubuntu SDK while on a tablet in the car.
<greyback> christina: hmm, ok, news to me. Thanks for having that answered
<Saviq-uds> micah2: while driving!?
<micah2> while others are driving
<Saviq-uds> M3kH: embedding arbitrary UIs is always tricky for different reasons
<Saviq-uds> micah2: ;)
<M3kH> Saviq-uds:  ok :)
<Saviq-uds> o/
<greyback> thanks guys!
<M3kH> Thanks all!
<M3kH> Bye!
<mzanetti> o/
<M3kH> \m/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-design-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/design-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/19/%23ubuntu-uds-design-1.html
<piter> hi everyone
#ubuntu-uds-design-1 2013-11-20
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-design-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/design-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/20/%23ubuntu-uds-design-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-design-1 to: Track: Design | App Design Clinic | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22103/app-design-clinic/
<christina> hi everyone
<christina> welcome to today's design track
<christina> we will be starting shortly
<davidcalle> Hi all
<christina> davidcalle, hey!
<katie> sorry, we're having a few technical difficulties with the hangout
<katie> we'll be online very shortly!
<katie> and we're live!
<dobey> christina: mute yourself please
<dobey> christina: your typing is quite distracting :)
<christina> dobey, is this better
<nik90> Hi everyone
<davidcalle> christina, it is, thanks
<christina> nik90, hey
<christina> nik90, welcome
<dobey> christina: yes much better now
<nik90> christina: hi :)
<christina> let us know if you got any questions at any time
<nik90> hmm, I am not seeing the sidebar in the design.ubuntu.com/apps to navigate to other pages
<yaili_> nik90: looking into it now
<nik90> yaili_: thnx
<christina> any questions on apps guys?
<christina> nik90, do you have any questions for us?
<nik90> christina: framing one now..1 min
<davidcalle> What new things can we expect soon on design.ubuntu.com?
<christina> davidcalle, patterns?
<dobey> QUESTION: are there any standards or recommendations for visualation of data in graphs/charts, as i don't believe the sdk or qml provide any standard graphing widgets?
<davidcalle> Thanks, looking forward to it
<christina> dobey, can you give us an example  or context?
<nik90> christina: Question: Regarding deep navigation, how many maximum pages is appropriate? For instance in my app, a user can navigate to Home Tab -> TV Shows -> Seasons List -> Season Information -> Episode List. As you can when the user in the episode list page, he is quite deep in the navigation which makes it harder to go back to home tab. Any way to improve this?
<nik90> christina: sorry for the long question :P
<dobey> christina: if i was writing a fitbit app or financial app for example, and wanted to show a graph of progress
<christina> nik90, thanks- coming up next :)
<yaili_> katie: yes!
<nik90> christina, katie: thnx. I think the expansion widget is not yet available in the SDK. But I think I can create a custom one temporarily.
<christina> thanks nik90
<nik90> christina: Question: When does one use Sheets?
<dobey> are you all in the same room, on opposite sides of the table?
<rickspencer3> katie, can I join to ask a couple of questions?
<dobey> christina: ^^
<nik90> christina: Question: Would it be possible to send a click package for the designers to run and get a feel of the app rather than app screenshots since my app is getting bigger and bigger?
<nik90> christina: for the design clinic ^^
<christina> rickspencer3, yes
<christina> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpimosh0c45iim5j21d4j490?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<christina> rickspencer3, ^ or anyone who wants to join
<christina> dobey, ahh yes :)
<dobey> heh
<nik90> christina, katie: awesome. thnx
<christina> dobey, hard to fit in one side ;)
<rickspencer3> arg
<rickspencer3> christina, I'm updating my desktop .... and it just temporarily rendered it hard for me to join :(
<christina> rickspencer3, :(
<dobey> i can see rickspencer3 is enjoying the quality of google hangouts :)
<christina> rickspencer3, can you let us know the questions here then?
<rickspencer3> dobey, well, in fairness, I'm in the middle of updating to trusty ;)
<dobey> rickspencer3: great timing ;)
<rickspencer3> oh well
<rickspencer3> christina, I would like to say that I am impressed with how generous the design team is
<rickspencer3> always willing to help folks out in improving their applications
<christina> rickspencer3, aww thanks :)
<rickspencer3> hey christina maybe if you paste me a link I can try joining
<rickspencer3> the button in the web browser is not working for me :(
<dobey> rickspencer3: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpimosh0c45iim5j21d4j490?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<christina> rickspencer3, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpimosh0c45iim5j21d4j490?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<rickspencer3> going to be risky because apt is working really hard on my 'puter though :)
<christina> rickspencer3, cant hear you
<rickspencer3> it's green in the hangout, so the hangout thinks it can hear me
<dobey> i can hear you
<yaili_> I can hear
<nik90> christina: I can hear rickspencer3
<dobey> rickspencer3: you're good
<christina> nik90, dobey we are sorted now...think it was us :)
<dobey> rickspencer3: it sounds like the main issue would be solved by overriding the "go back" feature, so that when when you swipe back from the details page that you got to from a favorite, it goes back to the main page, rather than the search results page
<dobey> rickspencer3: maybe if you can avoid creating tabs until they need to exist; or switch to an expansion widget for stop details
<dobey> rickspencer3: default to using location service to find closest stops
<rickspencer3> oops apt caught up with me
<dobey> rickspencer3: the search entry in the dash scrolls off too
 * rickspencer3 shrugs
<rickspencer3> thanks dobey
<dobey> not sure if there's a good way to solve that without making a big change to the sdk to deal with it :-/
<dobey> maybe zoltan or someone on sdk team would know
<nik90> thnx a lot for the guidelines.
<rickspencer3> dobey, maybe there is nothing to solve, that's just the design
<dobey> rickspencer3: well, designs can be buggy/wrong too :)
<dobey> i think it's worth fixing
<dobey> having to scroll all the way back to the top to refine the search is pretty annoying
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-design-1 to: Track: Design | Designing responsive Ubuntu sites and web guideline | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22040/web-visual-guidelines/
<dobey> anyway, session is over. time for me to move channels again :)
<christina> hey everyone
<christina> thanks for joining us for the next design session on responsive website and web guideline
<christina> if anyone wants to join our hangout, heres the link: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/508h3bmoouqldar54mh3858aa4?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<christina> and i (christina) is going to be yaili_  so if anyone wants to ask anyquestions pls ask yaili_ and not christina (if that makes sense)
<yaili_> www.resources.ubuntu.com
<yaili_> our responsive mobile website
<YoBoY> hi
<yaili_> YoBoY: hello
<yaili_> welcome
<YoBoY> (sorry i'm late ^^")
<yaili_> YoBoY: no worries, glad you could join us.
<yaili_> do you want to join our hangout too_
<yaili_> _
<yaili_> f anyone wants to join our hangout, heres the link: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/508h3bmoouqldar54mh3858aa4?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<YoBoY> thanks but not at the moment
<yaili_> any feedback for us, pls shout
<yaili_> design.ubuntu.com/web-style-guide
<YoBoY> I'm already on the page, thanks :)
<yaili_> YoBoY: great! yay!
<yaili_> YoBoY: let us know if you got any questions or feedback then
<YoBoY> well, some, i'm reading the website, and I don't see the "responsive" work, it's just fixed with
<YoBoY> this is still a work in progress website ?
<YoBoY> ok :)
<YoBoY> question : do you have a version of the ubuntu-styles.css not compressed (human readable) ?
<YoBoY> ok, it could be added on the website site I think
<yaili_> yep we will do that
<YoBoY> thanks :)
<YoBoY> Question : Do you use or recommand a CSS pre-processor to create this framework ?
<yaili_> Sass
<YoBoY> sorry a bit of lag between the video and irc ;)
<YoBoY> ok, and can you share your .scss files ?
<YoBoY> it can help to create custom themes for loco websites
<yaili_> do you want to join us on hangout_
<yaili_> then no lag and can answer more questions face to face if you like
<YoBoY> the video is bad :]
<YoBoY> ok, I'll join, but my english is bad ;)
<yaili_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/508h3bmoouqldar54mh3858aa4?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<YoBoY> sorry, not used to join ^^"
<YoBoY> don't seem to work :\
<yaili_> sorry we are having a connection problem
<YoBoY> yes I can see that :p
<YoBoY> thanks you :)
<yaili_> thanks
<yaili_> YoBoY: hi there, we'll be getting the human readable and .scss files up there soon! would you like me to let you know when it's live?
<YoBoY> yaili_, sure :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-design-1 to: Track: Design | Research insights on Android and Windows phones | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22102/research-insights-on-android-and-windows-phones/
<christina> hey everyone
<christina> we are about to start our next session
<christina> thanks for joining us
<christina> hi everyone
<la_juyis> a quick question: why was iOS users left out of the research? (for when questions are allowed, of course :))
<christina> la_juyis, thanks for the question
<christina> i will get that asked shortly
<la_juyis> christina, thanks
<christina> la_juyis, do you mean iOS platform?
<la_juyis> christina, correct
<christina> because we have included ios users
<christina> la_juyis, sure then
<la_juyis> christina, i mean, you say Ubuntu phone was compared against Windows 8 and Android - why not to compare it against iOS?
<christina> la_juyis, yes i understand now :)
<christina> i will ask that for you
<christina> keep the questions coming!
<la_juyis> I'm also interested on why you focused on that group of demographics. (maybe it's they're our target when designing the Ubuntu phone, which I was unaware of :))
<christina> la_juyis, sure
<christina> la_juyis, i think we might take questions at the end#
<la_juyis> :)
<christina> so keep the questions and i will make a note of them
<christina> keep the questions coming i meant la_juyis
<christina> la_juyis, actualyl do you want to join our hangout
<christina> then you can ask questions directly :0
<christina> :)
<christina> makes it much nicer for us too!
<la_juyis> oh, np, I wouldn't like to interrupt :)
<christina> la_juyis, oh maybe when we take questions?
<la_juyis> christina, sure
<christina> la_juyis, great thanks
<christina> la_juyis, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpjfe5hkq6mqh6h7doke9o94?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<christina> la_juyis, for when u need it ;)
<christina> anyone who wants to join us: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpjfe5hkq6mqh6h7doke9o94?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<micah2> QUESTION: What are the current ideas for improving back button (in the bottom toolbar) usability?
<micah2> QUESTION: what are current ideas for making the toolbar more discoverable in Ubuntu Touch (I apologize if these ideas were already discussed, I had to miss part of the session)
<micah2> What if there was a little orange line or something like that at the very bottom of the screen when a toolbar is available?
<micah2> You've answered my questions! I coded up an example of how I think the toolbar could be improved (orange bar ideas, etc.) Should I email that to you? I emailed Jono, and he forwarded it to John Lea, but I haven't heard back.
<micah2> Here is a link to the video demo I made
<micah2> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwAfnOGPZNCWLS1PcU9EOE1VNnNaVWt1N1RfZUZjelNGZVVV/edit?usp=sharing
<micah2> my email is micah.losli@gmail.com
<micah2> thank you!
<katie> micah2, great video
<micah2> thank!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-design-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/design-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/20/%23ubuntu-uds-design-1.html
<micah2> *thanks!
<micah2> Do the designers ever write qml code for active mock-ups?
<christina> micah2, hey
<christina> yes, some of us do.... :)
<micah2> hi, christina
<christina> rachel and versa on our team do prototyping for us too
<micah2> The source of the demo is available on github, if playing with that would be at all helpful.
<micah2> https://github.com/Micahnator/Toolbar1
<micah2> I hope I'm not being obnoxious, I just want to help make the UT experience great.
<katie> micah2, i like it, it's great to see your experiments and prototypes and designs :)
<katie> micah2, most of the designers hang out on the #ubuntu-touch channel normally, if you want to talk, share any more work
<davidcalle> micah2, hi, very interesting mockup. Just a comment on page B hint. Maybe it's just due to the fact the the page is mostly blank, but I feel that this hint could be misinterpreted as a loading animation for the page.
<davidcalle> that the*
<t1mp> micah2: hello, I just saw your video with ideas to indicate that there is a toolbar in an app
<micah2> mmm, you make a good point davidcalle.
<t1mp> micah2: I'm the guy who's implementing the toolbars in ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<micah2> hi, t1mp
<t1mp> micah2: there have been some changes recently, and more will come.
<t1mp> micah2: one change is that now when you switch pages, the toolbar will always show for 5 seconds, so you know that it is there.
<t1mp> micah2: I don't know if that will stay, but it seems to me that it helps already
<micah2> I've heard that there was going to be experiments with that behaviour
<t1mp> micah2: still, personally I think it would be nice if there is some indication that always tells you whether there is a toolbar that you can swipe in
<micah2> My opinion is that showing the toolbar for 5 seconds will get annoying as you get comfortable with the app, you won't need it anymore.
<t1mp> micah2: with the latest UITK packages there are some changes already. Whether you have it depends on the repository where you get the qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin package
<micah2> which repo has the latest stuff?
<t1mp> micah2: maybe. hard to tell without user tests
<t1mp> micah2: you on saucy?
<micah2> I have upgraded to Saucy, yes.
<t1mp> ok, then it is in the SDK PPA. Let me search for it.
<micah2> As an app developer, I feel like the toolbar showing for 5 seconds will get in the way of making things clean, beautiful, and leverage the whole screen.
<micah2> I'm working on Panpipe, a pandora client. Right now I put media controls in the bottom of the "now playing" page. The toolbar would be fighting for that same space.
<t1mp> micah2: it is this PPA https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa
<micah2> There are probably other apps that do things differently that won't mind the 5 second peek....but it doesn't work well with my current design ideas.
<t1mp> micah2: suggestions for improvements are always welcome :)
<t1mp> micah2: but discuss with the designers mainly first. They are better at that stuff and know how to do user tests :)
<micah2> thanks for the link t1mp, I wrote it down for when I get home.
<micah2> I'm happy to discuss my recommendations with anyone. If any of the designers do incorporate my ideas into user testing, I'd love to hear what they do and what the results are.
#ubuntu-uds-design-1 2013-11-21
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-design-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/design-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/21/%23ubuntu-uds-design-1.html
<christina> hi everyone :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-design-1 to: Track: Design | Juju GUI design evolution | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22119/juju-gui-design-evolution/
<rick_h_> we hear you gary
<bac_> i heard
<gary_poster> cool, thanks :-)
<christina> any questions so far guys? :)
<rick_h_> challenge luca__ !
<christina> rick_h_, how? ;)
<hatch> oh sure putting me on the spot to make sure I get that landed!
<hatch> :P
<gary_poster> uh oh rick_h_ made l u c a 's IRC icon jump up and down :-)
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> got your back :)
<gary_poster> heh
<christina> hey everyone, we're about to start our next session on designing icons for ubuntu. for anyone who wishes to join us on the hangout, please do: http://youtu.be/0AEvSIX41lk
<christina>  hey everyone, we're about to start our next session on designing icons for ubuntu. for anyone who wishes to join us on the hangout, please do: http://youtu.be/0AEvSIX41lk
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-design-1 to: Track: Design | Designing icons for Ubuntu | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22101/designing-icons-for-ubuntu/
<christina>  hey everyone, we're about to start our next session on designing icons for ubuntu. for anyone who wishes to join us on the hangout, please do: http://youtu.be/0AEvSIX41lk
<dobey> bad feedback
<christina> dobey, yes i know- we need to stop sitting next to each other ;)
<dobey> christina: would be fine if you used headphones :)
<christina> ahh dobey will keep that in mind next time then
<MacSlow> christina, while taking about the new icon-theme... are notification-icons also being considered to be part of the redesign?
<christina> MacSlow, will ask for you :)
<MacSlow> christina, thx!
<christina> MacSlow, do let us know if you want any follow up comments
<MacSlow> got it...
<christina> MacSlow, great
<MacSlow> I assume notifications will re-use indicator-icons as much as possible
<christina> MacSlow, how do you mean by notifications actually?
<dobey> christina: the OSD notifications that pop up when you change volume or brightness for example
<MacSlow> christina, notify-osd (old, legacy) and the new notification-system in unity8 (UbuntuTouch) ... interactive-notifications, snap-decisions etc
<christina> yeah i think they are all part of the project as matthieu just mentioned
<MacSlow> dobey, although these specific synchronous notifications (volume, brightness) are no longer in the new notification-system on UbuntuTouch
<MacSlow> dobey, that's a decision by Design
<dobey> MacSlow: right, but an immediately available example on current ubuntu. and the basic concept of a notification's construction is the same. pop-up with the icon and description
<dobey> anyway
<MacSlow> true
<christina> MacSlow, if you like i can ask matthieu to talk more about that later? or better yet, feel free to join our hangout ;)
<MacSlow> christina, maybe later if there's some time left for q/a when he's done with his presentation
<christina> MacSlow, sure
<snwh> what are the chances of getting a copy of this presentation afterwards? ;)
<snwh> the slideshow*
<christina> snwh, hey
<christina> snwh, maybe we can share the copy somewhere but need to think where first :)
<snwh> basically, I want a closer look than through the pixellated hangout feed :)
<seb24> yes the same
<christina> snwh, ahhh i see
<dobey> snwh: it looks ok in 720p. you just have to change the stream setting
<snwh> i am in 720p ;)
<snwh> i want a really close look
<MacSlow> snwh, you can up the stream-resolution to 720p
<seb24> but better if they can share the presentation file I think
<dobey> snwh: if you want to look at the icons, the presentation file probably won't help. they'll be scaled to fit in the presentation size, and will pixelate there
<dobey> snwh: you should look at the icon files in the bzr branch i guess, or on the filesystem :)
<snwh> dobey, yeah, I essentially want the source. :)
<MacSlow> oops
<MacSlow> anybody else got disconnected?
<dobey> someone crossed the streams in blue fin
<MacSlow> :)
<christina> i got disconnectd!
<christina> phew glad to know i wasnt the only one :)
<MacSlow> christina, yeah... now it only displays the recording of the session sofar
<christina> nooo
<christina> can u fast foward
<christina> or join the hangout
<snwh> it's fine for me
<christina> MacSlow, ^
<snwh> refresh the page?
<MacSlow> hm... might be back on the live part now... "Folder concepts"?!
<dobey> it's back now
<christina> MacSlow, yes thats it
<christina> SO STRANGE!
<dobey> MacSlow: should be red dot next to "Live" if not click on "Live" to jump forward
<dobey> christina: it's because you own the hangout, so if you drop the hangout drops
<MacSlow> dobey, it's live again
<christina> does that mean ppl missed things in between?
<MacSlow> christina, not much... maybe 2-3 minutes
<dobey> yes, probably
<christina> MacSlow, dobey OH NO.........
<iBelieve> Is there a link to the slides so I can view them independent of the hangout video?
<MacSlow> iBelieve, they still need to make sure where to put them...
<MacSlow> iBelieve, but the slides will be made available
<iBelieve> MacSlow:great, thanks.
<MacSlow> christina, do you have a blueprint on LP for this? That would be the most obvious choice to put the slides
<dobey> or put them in ubuntu one and make a public link
<dobey> and put the link in the etherpad for the session
<MacSlow> was easy to follow don't worry
<davidcalle> Great presentation, as a french, it was super easy to understand ;)
<MacSlow> the design-blog would do too
<iBelieve> Nice work, designers! I didn't watch the whole video, but the icons I saw look awesome!
<MacSlow> christina, will the upcoming blog-post also have a link to the branch for the new icons?
<davidcalle> Are scope icons staying white monochrome?
 * snwh is waiting for all this stuff to get finalized so I can get back to making icons for Ubuntu. :)
<seb24> aaah 1 minute
<MacSlow> seb24, there's still #ubuntu-design here on freenode :)
<christina> any last minute quesitons? quick quick!
<christina> :)
<davidcalle> Thanks
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-design-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/design-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/21/%23ubuntu-uds-design-1.html
<snwh> thanks. cool stuff, christina, tiheum and co
<christina> snwh, thanks! and thanks for joining us :)
<christina> thanks everyone for joining us
<MacSlow> christina, *thumbs.up*
<christina> this actually wraps up the design track
<christina> so enjoy the rest of the UDS
